# My New Addition



## Lindi-loo (Dec 28, 2012)

First of all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to everyone..to all that know me its great to be back after a while away busy with life in general..I just had to come back and share my new addition with you all...he was a bit of a supprise and a spur of the moment decision..I know absolutely nothing about the history of this baby except that he was born around june/july of this year..I saw his mother and she was a very tiny chestnut with flaxen mane and tail in very poor condtion apparantly the stallion was even smaller...I only took the little man on because his next destination was the meat waggon which I was informed he would fetch £4 and rightly or wrongly in some peoples eyes i just couldnt let that happen...he arrived here at his new forever home on Christmas Eve at 8.30 am and has been kept in apart from a few brief walks out on a headcollar to have a quick munch on some fresh grass..I was told he had never had any human contact from birth and was out 24/7 on a waterlogged piece of waste ground..Its taken him 4 days to dry out..his coat is thick and matted and underneath hes a bag of bones..I wormed him the day he arrived and hes on a high protien diet with free fed hay..hes very tiny 18.5 inches...hes so so sweet and very quiet a bit too quiet i think for a pony thats not had any human contact..i carried him from the back of the van he was brought in to the stable..he didnt object!!..he was a lil reluctant to have a head collar on the first time not supprised at that but he accepted it and walked out with no fuss..i have the vet coming to vaccinate on Monday and give him the once over..but basically Iv fallen head over heals for this little guy..I appriciate he will never be a show pony or turn into a handsome prince but hes won my heart..he calls me when he hears me coming (as he cant see over the stable door) and he just wants to snuggle in and be loved ..such a sweetie..Im so glad we found eachother but am interested to hear if you think hes actually a dwarf or just tiny...I appriciate its a little hard to see under all that hair which im itching to clip off but I think hes been through enough for the moment..please be gentle lol


----------



## chandab (Dec 28, 2012)

Bless you for taking him on. Can't really tell too much from that picture other than he's a ball of furry cuteness. I can't enlarge the pics to get a better look and with all his fur, I really can't tell.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh Linda he is just the cutest of cute! What a lucky little fella to have found such a wonderful home.






He may just be tiny becase a) small parents, b) first foal from very small breeding or c) lack of nourishment.

I'll be interested to hear what your vet has to say - and yes, please may we have more pictures.

Great to have you back again.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww thank you..I didnt have to think twice about making that decision he was coming home to live with me and his new mini family and that was that..yes it is a little hard to see when standing next to him whats going on under that mass of fluff let alone from a tiny picture but he is very cute I agree with that that lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 28, 2012)

I found a less fluffy one that i took on my phone in the stable just after he arrived..can see a little more outline lol.. not much though

couldnt resist sharing the moment that Dinky met her new playmate Doodles


----------



## chandab (Dec 28, 2012)

No expert, but with those new pics, he mostly looks small and undernourished. Time and a haircut will tell.


----------



## Danielleee (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm happy that he now has a dry, loving home. He deserves it. Hooray to you for taking him in. He's so tiny and furry!


----------



## atotton (Dec 28, 2012)

Good for you for taking him in. Hard to tell if he is a dwarf or not with all the fuzz. Like others said, he sure is cute!! I'd love to see him when he's settled in more, and clipped, however long that takes. Good luck with the little guy.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Very glad you took him in--Sure is small and adorable! (and fluffly ) Congrats =)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 29, 2012)

..Just wondering if anyone has any ideas how i can brush out this matted ball of fluff..iv spent hours lightly brushing layer through layer and it is working but its very slow going..tried spraying conditioner in as i go but really doesnt help that much Im very tempted to clip it all off but its just way too cold to leave the little might without his fluff ball..only advantage to all this brushing is that i get to spent lots of time with him and he loves every minute...cutie


----------



## chandab (Dec 29, 2012)

Just keep brushing til its warm enough to clip; if any matts are tight enough to pull at the skin, I'd clip those matts out, otherwise just keep grooming and wait til warm weather.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little edition - he is very cute!!!! I did notice there's some white discharge in his right nostril; you might want to have the vet take a peek at that when he comes on Monday. Again, congratulations!

Liz N.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks..I will keep at it i guess slow n steady wins the race



...Yes your right he had awful white discharge coming from his eyes and his nose for the first few days..its wasnt yellow or nasty looking no coughing and no crusting over for the want of a better word..I did mention this to the vet when i spoke to her Christmas eve..he had a strange foul smell about him too which i didnt like..she wasnt too worried so long as he wasnt depressed or refusing food..which thankfully he wasnt...he loves his new feeding routine and is clearly enjoying all the attention hes been deprived of and the discharge has now gone but he will be thuoroghly checked tomorrow..its very sad that people breed these tiny ponies and just assume they can be left out in all weathers to fend for themselves..the poor little guy was soaked through to the bones..my other ponies all go out in the rain and get a good soaking but the next moring after spending the night in the stable theyr almost dry ready for another soaking (thanks to our Great British weather)..looks like a visit from the farrier is on the cards too his tiny back hooves are quite long and hes dropping back onto his heels so a good trim should get back up onto his toes..i thought that was going to be a while but something else hes just excepted as OK is me picking up his tiny little feet..hes an angel.. or is Dinky just as stubborn as they come


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2012)

Now I wont hear a word against our Dinky Do - she's one very special little girl!





I think you will have to just do your best with the grooming of that cute little fella - not really a good time to think about clipping. I know we are ever hopeful that the rain MIGHT be kind enough to stop here in Wet Wales, but I doubt that anyone is listening to us, and any clipping would have to include fitting a neck protector to his rugs - perfect excuse for that clever Dinky Do to work out ways of stripping his rugs off him?? LOL!!

Have to admit that my lot dont seem to mind the weather that much, but I am extremely miserable and fed up with them looking wet and bedraggled all the time!!

Good luck with the vet - do let us know how it goes please.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh your so wonderful giving this little guy a loving home...He is adorable


----------



## JAX (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for giving him a good home, I am sure he is so much happier now. I hope you will keep us updated on this adorably fuzzy lucky boy!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 31, 2012)

He is so cute,and very lucky you found him. He lookks tiny and malnourished,you probably will not know if he is a dwarf till he gains weight and is clipped. How is his bite?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank You all so much but Im sure anyone would have done the same hes so cute and so loving..Im so happy with him he has just slotted into our family so well its hard to believe hes only been here a week..already hes a different pony in himself..playing and cheeky like he should be..the vets visit was most deff piece of mind for me..she gave him a good check and apart from a shot of multivitamins and his vacc gave him the all clear..she did take some bloods as i mentioned the bad smell and said he could have a kidney problem but wouldnt know without bloods so i went ahead just to be on the safe side although she did say if there was any kidney problems he would be looking sick not as bright as he is now..Im really happy with this gorgeous bundle of joy and cant believe how lucky i am that he came to me from out the blue..I will get the camera out again tomorrow and show you how hes looking one week on..now hes finally dried out I think hes dun with a dorsal stripe but if youd like to enlighten me further id be more than happy to hear what you think


----------



## bullockcorner (Dec 31, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with what everyone else has said about how lucky this little fellow is to have found a home with you. He is SO precious!



But, was just wondering, do you know what happened to his parents? Did the people sell them, or do they still have them as baby-makers,with not enough food and care?


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Dec 31, 2012)

_Spray some showsheen on his coat and that should make it easier to brush out and keep it nice looking. congrats on your new boy- he's so cute and cuddly!_

_Tammie_


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 1, 2013)

bullockcorner said:


> I couldn't agree more with what everyone else has said about how lucky this little fellow is to have found a home with you. He is SO precious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have had so many problems here recently with fly grazing and abadoned horses and ponies..which most of i might add are from the gypsy community..sadly there have been warnings and even imprisonment but apart from that Im really not sure what else can be done to stop them from breeding its their way of life and as with all cultures some care and some DONT..they do still own the parents yes and she is used as a breeding machine apparantly because she suffers with laminitis it takes the pressure off when the foal takes her norishment !!..I wish i could take them all in but sadly thats never gona happen..the very next day after taking Doodles i was offered another 5 mini breeding mares because theyr grazing had dissapeared under 3 ft of water..its an awful situation to be in but i just dont have the room or facilities to take on anymore and i have to think of the ponies i already have and give them the best quality of life i possibly can


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 1, 2013)

Heeeeheeeeheee!! Haaahaaahaaa!! Look at that cute 'lil puffball!!! I'd hug him....but...

1--I'd be afraid to "shock" him 'cause it looks like he's been picked up and rubbed on someone's head (like you do with balloons so that you can stick them to the wall!!) LOL

2--He's SO TINY I'd be afraid to crush him from hugging him.

3--His little personality appears that he'd start wiggling--as if he would be thinking--"oh pleease can I go play now??"

4--did I mention he's just so darn cute I wouldn't want to put him down?? LOL After I went home he'd ask you if he had to let that crazy Auntie hug him next time too!!

Is that Dinky-Do playing with him? Wonder if she feels like she needs a "bigger" name now? What's the age difference? Do you have something like Chance's Mini Horse Rescue where you are? It must be terribly difficult to see what a difference you've made in Doodle's life and then have to turn others away. Here's a {{{{huuug}}}} to make it a little easier.

Thank you so much for sharing Doodle with us, I know I appreciate seeing not only what a difference we can make in the life of a rescue, but also the special gifts they have for us...Julie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha yes silly Dinky cant believe her luck..she thinks shes a giant now and shes all of 29-30 inches herself..shes really feeling her feet around him and loves to remind him that shes bigger..so funny earlier when they were scooting around the paddock together poor Doodle tripped over his own tiny feet and rolled over twice before standing up trying to get his bearings again..Dinky ran a mile in the opposite direction thinking hed had a change of heart and decided to stand his ground..what a wussy..they really do bring a ray of sunshine into my life and maybe oneday when i win the lotto I will be able to take them all lol..i wish..he does look like hes had an electic shock or something doesnt he..so cute and he loves his kisses an his tiny little nostrils..theres about 7 months between them so hopefully they will be good playmates through the summer months once Doodles gets used to being chased by a giant wussy of course


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 2, 2013)

He's so cute and looks so much better! Good for you for taking him and giving him a better life.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 3, 2013)

I think hes looking loads better too and is most deff brighter in himself..I guess being soaked through and feeling unloved just took its toll..iv had a look through the different colours and come up with a 'BLUE DUN'..as a label lol..iv had a good old look at his bite and its all inline and really cant find any other obvious characteristics of him being a 'dwarf' so im guessing his just tiny..not that it bothers me id love him the same just concerned he may need extra care with his joints etc..i did mention this to the vet on her visit but i really dont think shes had that much experiance with minis let alone dwarfs so she didnt shed alot of light on special care 



..I will spoil him rotten though Im sure thats all the special care he really needs


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

Aww those pictures are a real delight Linda - like the first rays of sunshine after a long spell of rain!

You could be right about his colouring - or at least a dun of some sort? It will be exciting to see what 'appears' when he pops out of his winter coat this coming summer (supposing, of course, that we are actually going to get a summer this year!)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes Anna the one and only sunny day caught on camera lol..he enjoyed the freedom and a whole day out in the sun with Dinky..sadly hes just had a few hours here n there since..dont want him getting wet again just yet!!!..Im hoping we do get some sort of summer so i can at least see what he looks like under the fuzz..n do let me know when your at any local shows this year we will call in to say HELLO


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh it would be great to see you again Linda, but not sure we will be showing this year. We are doing a load of 'construction' work here, converting our stone barns to residential, moving into them and selling the farm house. All this will probably take most of the year, which is why we also haven't bred any mares - no time and now no buildings for stabling (we used the stone barns) until we can eventually build a new barn. So all the horses are just 'ticking over', wandering the fields and being lazy LOL!! If we do manage the odd show late in the season I will surely le you know.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think im in love he looks like the sweetest little guy and is soo adorable even with all that fur


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 17, 2013)

How's he doing Linda? Watch out for the huge amount of snow forecast for tonight - dont let him get lost in the drifts, bless him!


----------



## suemahree (Jan 17, 2013)

He is so cute, and looks so much better than the first picture. Good Luck with him, I know he will be fun. I just love my little Maggie she is only 27 inches tall. Great job and your right it is better to take care of the ones you have to the best of your ability than to have so many that you can not take of any of them.


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 17, 2013)

Didn't read all replies, just wanted to say he looks so much like my mare when I got her, she was 27", 10 months, had the same sad look, no mats but tons of bot eggs and looked fat but was a bag of bones underneath it all... After clipping her it was like the little duckling turning into a swan! I had anticipated something curettes under it all but she DEFENITELY looked a LOT better than I thought! Can't wait to see your after pics!

As far as mats, I have a long haired curly chocolate cocker, he has typical places in his coat where he mats up, and the only thing that helps is a bath, good conditioner, some vetrolin spray while still wet, then when he's dry I comb inch by inch with a metal comb, when there is a mat I turn the comb so that it's not parallel with the coat but instead "pointing at it" if that makes sense, hook the mat in the comb and slowly pull it out. Works for my cat too... Long process but it prevents having to cut it out.


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, just saw your neswest pics, he's looking much better now! Mine was also very quiet and shy in the beginning, then settled in, gained confidence, then gained too much confidence and turned into a brat and now she's growing up to be a well mannered little lady


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Jan 17, 2013)

You are a mini horse angel !!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2013)

Well just an update on lil Doodles..I love him more and more each day hes so eager to please and so easy going..hes had his feet done and stood with each foot up from start to finish..i started taking him to the bottom of the drive so that he would get to see any passing tractors or cars and luckily a few passed and what did he do??...absolutely nothing took it all in his stride and just loved the attention..thanks for all your lovely comments and support..hes not the best looking pony in the world conformation wise but he has a heart of gold and will certainly give me a lifetime of happiness im sure..I will keep you updated with pictures so you can see his progress...

Im so glad you can see the happiness in his eyes Cupcake i can certain see a different pony..hes gentle and loving and now hes trusting too which makes me happy..if he turns out anything like your lil filly i would be very very happy indeed..shes beautiful.

Anna the ponies only came out to stretch theyr legs lol and then tucked back up in bed..i would have lost him for sure in the drifts lol he wasnt very keen on the snow to say the least but all that fuzz did keep him warm


----------



## Cupcake (Feb 6, 2013)

That's great to hear! Mine is not the "beauty standard" either and also has an underbite, but she's the perfect family member for us and little girlfriend for my gelding, he loves her to death and turns into such a "mother" when she's not feeling good, scared or when I bring strangers into the stall. He always makes sure she's ok and she demands him to be by her side 24/7. I'm looking forward to teaching her how to drive when she's old enough and one day I'm sure my future grandchildren will enjoy her and get to grow up with her.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 6, 2013)

All that hair! He looks like a little wildebeest!



Bless you for giving him a loving home.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2013)

Makes my heart sing


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2013)

bullockcorner said:


> All that hair! He looks like a little wildebeest!
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you for giving him a loving home.


Oh I know what a nighmare..cant wait for the warmer weather and away it will go forever


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my, what a furry baby.





I thought mine was furry.

I can't wait to see what he looks like underneath all that fluff.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my what a fuzzy butt! I love him. You two are lucky to have found each other. He looks so fluffy and happy there with you. I, like the others, can't wait to see what's under that ball of fluff. Another reason for spring to hurry up!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 6, 2013)

He's adorable.... so glad that he has a new forever home where he'll be loved and cared for.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok...absolutely off the charts in cuteness!!!!! Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha thanks everyone..I think hes a cutie too..plus he OOOOzzes "PLEASE



LOVE ME"



of course hes won my heart and he never gets sick of being hugged and kissed



...thankfully


----------



## Cupcake (Feb 7, 2013)

I showed the picture to my husband he said he looks like a buffalo LOL really reminds me of mine when we first got her, after I looked at her I told my husband there is only one word to explain how she looks "hilarious" 

He's too cute! Can't wait for spring and the after pics!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 7, 2013)

He is very strange looking with his woolly head and fuzzy body..iv not seen another quite as odd looking as him...his coat does look better from the outside after being brushed as best i could but you can still feel the matted mess underneath..its crazy thick I will try get a photo later..its like sheeps wool about 4-5 inches think..i bet hes tiny under all that mass..supprised he can hear anything out of those tiny ears all stuffed with fluff..God broke the mould when he made this lil fella


----------



## Cupcake (Feb 8, 2013)

LOLhrs definitely something else! I can relate to the sheep comment, I felt like I was working on a sheep when I took all that mess off of mine! And she looked like one when she was done



trust me he IS tiny underneath it all! Mine had legs like little thin sticks about 1/3 of the size vs before!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 8, 2013)

I think he's cute! He looks almost identical to how my Affie looks in the winter. She gets the heaviest wildest winter coat! (FYI That is Affie in my avatar pic when she was clipped)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this thread, but I did!!

Bless you for taking this wee mite, but you are quite right, you cannot take them all and there is no point in taking on more than you can handle at the expense of the ones that you have, so stay strong!! The other thing is, of course, that, hard though it is, if you take the "problems" from these irresponsible breeders, you encourage them to breed more.....

He is a Black Dun, btw, erroneously called "blue" Dun which is a descriptive, not genetic, term.

Translated it is "Grullo"





I am afraid you are going to find, in the spring, that you do have a few nasty surprises under that fur, but it does not look as if it is going to be anything that you cannot cope with. Just be prepared, that's all, and do not expect your Vet to know anything about dwarfs, either, I am afraid they are pretty much at sea on this subject.


----------



## Marty (Feb 9, 2013)

What a cute little hairball! Does he still stink? Just wondering if you ever de-wormed him yet? He sure is doing the happy dance and you are super for taking him in and giving him a home! Keep up with the updates. Can't wait till summer when you can get him shaved off so we all can see what he's hiding under there!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha no hes smells like a bunch of roses now Marty..he has every product under the sun on him trying to get those nasty knots out!!..he has been thoroughily dewormed..so hopefully is well on the way to gaining a few pounds now before he loses all that fuzz in the warmer weather..Im hoping not to find anything to scarey under the fuzz



so long as he has 4 legs and a big heart thats just fine with me lol ..he must have found his crazy legs today as hes been galloping around top speed bucking and leaping..all very entertaining ..will keep you updated with his progress and more pictures when he hopefully turns into a pony in the spring


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi ALL..I thought id update Doodles thread with some pictures of him at last without his fur coat..he still has a bit left here n there but most has gone naturally after I was itching to clip it all off I did manage to resist..hes turning out to be a lovely boy..loves the company of humans and the other ponies..hes walking very nicely on the headcollar and basically doing everything he should be I guess..I love the colour hes finally revealed underneath all that matted horrible mess he was carrying around..he hasn't really grown that much in inches hes reached a massive 22.5 inches lol but he makes up for it in his big bold attitude..I cant see any characteristics of being a dwarf so I guess just small parents and undernourishment as a baby played a big part in it..hes a good weight now no bones sticking out deff looking and feeling a whole lot better in himself


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh I must confess I did clip his face and ears back in may but that was all


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh he looks fabulous Linda!!



What a transformation - but still a real cutie.





Many thanks for the update and the pics - your care and attention has really paid off, well done!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, he doesn't look like the same horse.

He is lovely .

And to me he looks less dwarf like.

He is sure cute.

So little , but what a cutie


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 26, 2013)

WHAT A CUTIE!!!

And love his color!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks..I look forward to opening up the stables every morning and hearing a greeting from him and the others..hes fitted in so well and Im really pleased hes coming on so nicely..I didn't really know what to expect once all that fuzz had gone but I must say Im very pleasantly supprised..he a typical male though hates to be clean and tidy and loves nothing more than a good old roll in anything he can find after a bath or a good brush..the girls were not impressed when I let him out a few weeks back..talk about bad hair day


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Jul 27, 2013)

love his little face, so photogenic too. i am new here, but i read back on the thread and he really has come along wonderfully,. he is so fortunate to have you !


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2013)

I laughed out loud at those last pics Linda - he certainly is a great character, bet he keeps you entertained for hours (even if it is just working to get all that straw out of his mane and tail! LOL!!)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha Anna he certainly does and that's what its all about isn't it enjoying them






Im glad you enjoyed reading through and seeing the changes FirstTimeMiniMom..A BIG Welcome from Wales UK and have lots of fun reading all the other topics here


----------

